

Ask HN:What are the best IT skills to work/live in Tropical islands of Pacific? - webrakadabra

I am a 10-year-experienced mainframe programmer. I want to work and live in small tropical islands of pacific ocean for the experiences of peaceful island living. What technology/progaramming languages would help my wanting ? If IT skills aren't going to help it,what else will ?
======
ayers
Last year I went to visit a friend who has spent the last 2 years living on a
Pacific island. I had the feeling that there was not a lot of programming
opportunities on this said island but there was a market for IT generalists.
There was a case of a person from Switzerland who moved to the island and
purchased a shipping container and turned that into his office and workshop.
Like most places there will always be need for IT support(business and home),
so that was his core income. I believe he also did work on websites for
businesses, resorts and small programming tasks on existing in-house
applications. While remote work is certainly a possibility, you must be weary
of the internet links that these islands have, some are very very slow and not
very cheap.

------
runjake
Telecommunications, utilities (electric/gas/oil/water) & networking, and
supporting fields (they need programmers, engineers, and admins for all this
infrastructure).

------
djb_hackernews
a full remote work contract pipeline.

